# New Fault Code. Immobilizer? 17978/p1570



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

Scanned the car today and found this gem of a code:
*17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent*
Been doing some searching and it seems that this problem is actually related to my key. Is there any way to test if it is the key or something deeper?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: New Fault Code. Immobilizer? 17978/p1570 (Mikes72sb)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/17978/P1570


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: New Fault Code. Immobilizer? 17978/p1570 (Theresias)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: New Fault Code. Immobilizer? 17978/p1570 (Mikes72sb)*

Not likely the key itself. More likely an intermittent problem somewhere else. Clear it and see if it comes back. If it doesn't come back frequently and you don't have problems starting your car, don't worry about it. 
-Uwe-


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Key or the ignition switch. Ever have the car "Stall" approx 1 or 2 seconds after you start it? Pay close attention to the dash next time you will probably see a blinking car with a key icon.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote »_Key or the ignition switch.

More likely the immo pickup-coil or connections between it and the immo. But this code is common as dirt in immo-equipped cars and if the owner has never experienced problems starting, my recommendation is just to clear it and see how soon it comes back. I think the immo systems just wake up on the wrong side of the bed some mornings and throw this code.
-Uwe-


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: New Fault Code. Immobilizer? 17978/p1570 (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Not likely the key itself. More likely an intermittent problem somewhere else. Clear it and see if it comes back. If it doesn't come back frequently and you don't have problems starting your car, don't worry about it. 
-Uwe-

Will do. Last week was the first time It's happened. It started and then shut itself off. I thought it was just that I didn't turn the key enough and therefore didn't engage the starter long enough. Never since and never before. I have scanned this car many times for many reasons and this, like I said, is the first time I've seen this code.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Key or the ignition switch. Ever have the car "Stall" approx 1 or 2 seconds after you start it? Pay close attention to the dash next time you will probably see a blinking car with a key icon.

When it happened, there was no flashing anything on the dash.


----------

